# Wrecked sentra starting question



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

My 99 Sentra gxe has 99,000 miles on it. Wrecked the front end a week ago, did not get radiator The starter did not want to work so i went direct to to the solenoid to get it to crank over. It hits a little but will not keep running. The front drivers corner is pushed up to the point where it cracked and broke a flat black square moduale with 4 or so wies going to it. Im thinking IOll have to porta-power the frame out and replace the moduale before it will start and run?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Possibly. I picture of the module would help so we know what you are talking about. Any part number on it?


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

Hard time getting pics. right now, but its on the front driverside corner of the auto. trans, near the shift cable.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you are talking about the neutral-safety switch. It'll look like this:

http://www.carid.com/images/wp/niles/w01331720969nil.jpg

It'll bolt to the side of the automatic transmission and the shift cable moves the lever back and forth. If this is broken, it would make sense that you are having problems starting the car with the key.


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

Both airbags were deployed, and the airbag light is on. Could this be telling the computer to shut off engine?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The airbags being deployed won't keep the car from starting. FYI, you will have to replace the air bag diagnostic control unit assembly under the center console after the airbags are replaced. They are not resetable (or, are not supposed to be, anyway) after a deployment. The air bag light will flash constantly and there will be a permanent stored "control unit" code in it.


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info. smj, not sure if Im fixing this car or getting another body. Still need to move around from time to time. Think Ill pull the dist. cap and take alook like another guy with sudden no start did and found rotor button troubles.


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

smj999 yes after removing the battery tray and upper trans. mount, I removed the neutral safety switch that has the plug broken off of it due to the accident. My switch has 4 connections on it. Hope replacing this will cause the car to start. I took the dist. cap off and checked the cap and rotor button, they were both good. I did notice some copper colored shavings in the bottom edge of the cap that im not used to seeing.


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

So to answer my own question, the neutral safety switch only has to do with cranking the engine with the key. After 3 key off/on it started up and ran great but when turned off ,did not want to restart. Thought Id check the fuel filter and it seemed pretty clogged. Will try a new one Tuesday.


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

Plugged on a new fuel filter today, no change on the complaint of no start. When Im cranking it over, it sounds like its going to start but dosent as soon as I let off the key. I cycled the key off and on 4 times to no avail. I got it to fire up before changing the filter and it ran good and had smooth idle, until i turned it off then no restart.


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

So I was removing some broken pieces from the front end wreck on my Sentra today, and as I was hacksawing a part of the radiator support, I cut about 5 wires in the main wiring harness running overtop of the radiator. Something told me to hit the key and try it, and it instantly started and ran very smoothly. Im supposing I must have cut an antitheft circuit.


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

So I went back to the car now that its warmed up, and with a fresh battery, exact same complaint as original. Car ran great before wrecked and both airbags deployied.


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks to all on this forum, but I am really hoping someone has a suggestion as to why my [ran great before wrecked] sentra will turn over great but not start.:crying:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The best thing you can do is get a copy of the Nissan factory service manual for your vehicle, either purchase a paper manual or download a digital copy, and follow the diagnostic procedure for a "no start" condition. Obviously, something is going on. The diagnostic procedure will give you step-by-step instructions of what to check to properly isolate the problem. Nico Club's website has downloadable manuals in .rat format for free, but it requires a program like WinZip to extract them. NissanHelp.com also had service manual chapters for free in Adobe .pdf format in their "knowledge base."


----------



## over40driver (Jan 6, 2015)

I have not yet followed all of smj999 advice, but did check fuel pressure during cranking and there was plenty.


----------



## Ssawtelle (May 7, 2015)

I have a good air bag controller if your interested and I can ship asap for you. Just let me know. 150 shipped


----------

